# elritz, goldelritz, bitterling



## harald-g (18. Mai 2005)

hallo
ich möchte in meinem kleinen teich einige fische einsetzen, die nicht gründeln und keine pflanzen fressen.
kann ich dafür die angegebenen fische verwenden?
wenn bitterlinge in frage kommen, werd ich auch teichmuscheln einsetzen, damit sie sich vermehren können.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Mai 2005)

Hi Harald,

wie groß und wie ausgestattet ist den dein Teich (Bodengrund, max. Wassertemperaturen, Bepflanzung, Wasserwerte, Filterung ?). Elritzen sind nämlich sehr anspruchsvoll was einen Gartenteich angeht. Natürlicherweise kommen sie in der Forellen/Äschenregion oder kalten Bergseen vor, was heißt: sehr viel Sauerstoff, fließendes!!! kaltes Wasser (nur manchmal 20 Grad überschreitend), kiesiger Boden, wenig Pflanzenwuchs, keine Schlamm/Mulmablagerungen am Boden. Auch sind sie sehr empfindlich gegen Nitratbelastung und reagieren sehr schnell mit Geschwüren bei Wasserbelastungen. Bitterlinge stellen dagegen keine hohen Ansprüche ans Wasser. Sie werden auch mit warmen Wasser und deswegen geringem O2 Gehalt fertig, und sind keine Kostverächter (Plankton, auch Algen) kommen daher ohne Fütterung zurecht. Allerdings brauchen __ Muscheln stabile Wasserverhältnisse und genug Plankton im Wasser damit sie nicht eingehen.

MfG Frank


----------



## harald-g (23. Mai 2005)

hallo frank
ich habe mich für bitterlinge und teichmuscheln entschieden.
warscheinlich ist mein wasser für die __ elritze nicht so optimal(strömung und temp.).


----------



## Kurt (23. Mai 2005)

*Bitterlinge sind zu empfehlen*

Servus Harald,

ich habe seit fast 3 Jahren 6 bis 8  Bitterlinge in einem der Filterteiche (20 m2 u. ca. 6 m3, 1 m tief) nie gefüttert, verursachen nur leichte Trübungen - Eigenschaften: flink, lebendig, farbenfroh (schöne orange-rot-Färbung) während 'Brautwerbung' von April bis Juni.
Obwohl ich auch Teichmuscheln eingesetzt habe, ist bisher keine Vermehrung eingetreten, bei den vielen 'Fressfeinden' in unserem Teich auch kein Wunder.
Volle Umwälzung durch zu starke Pumpe würde ich nicht empfehlen,  eher viele Unterwasserpflanzen.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------

